# Navarre Gulf Side Snorkeling/Diving Reef Permited



## need2fish

Gulf Side Permits are done. Sound Side permits should follow. Hopefully we'll get some good weather windows and they will be in the ground before summer.


----------



## Evensplit

EXCELLENT!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Capn Hook

Yes that is most excellent news What are the regs about spearfishing around it?


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Capn Hook said:


> Yes that is most excellent news What are the regs about spearfishing around it?


Where are they going to be placed? My best guess is that it will follow the Florida State regs. If its within 100 yds of a public swimming beach or fishing pier, then no spear fishing for us at these sites.  

But this is still great news!:thumbup: I have seen something different every time I hit the local shore dives. I have made some great video from the Park East reefs. Its going to be fun having more places to go when I cant get a crew together to go off-shore.

Thanks to those who made it happen!:thumbsup:


----------



## Haulin' Ash

On second thought, looking at the plan view of the proposed site, the gulf side reef looks like it will be 339 feet from the MHWL. I wonder what the spearfishing regs will be?


----------



## need2fish

Sorry no fishing on the snorkeling reefs. Diving/snorkeling only. There is a separate project just submitted to NRDA (BP Oil Spill money) for reefs further out in Navarre similar to the nearshore sites in Escambia.


----------



## Fisherdad1

need2fish said:


> Sorry no fishing on the snorkeling reefs. Diving/snorkeling only. There is a separate project just submitted to NRDA (BP Oil Spill money) for reefs further out in Navarre similar to the nearshore sites in Escambia.


Is there anything we can do to support this project?? We need this for the kayak fisherman in Navarre.


----------



## Stressless

Mark - again I and Scaly Neck (Dean) are to help in anyway to support the offshore reefing project. You have my email and #, please do not hesitate to contact me.

CONGRATS on the Gulf Side permits!! In Dec it was somewhat up in the air.

:thumbup:
Bob


----------



## TCAT

Hopefully soon this will be a fixture off of Navarre Beach!


----------



## BlackJeep

Fisherdad1 said:


> Is there anything we can do to support this project?? We need this for the kayak fisherman in Navarre.


+1



need2fish said:


> Gulf Side Permits are done. Sound Side permits should follow. Hopefully we'll get some good weather windows and they will be in the ground before summer.


This is awesome news. Can't wait to go check it out. Navarre is a prime location for these kinds of reefs.


----------



## need2fish

Fisherdad1 said:


> Is there anything we can do to support this project?? We need this for the kayak fisherman in Navarre.


I posted some information earlier about the NRDA projects and will post more as I get more information. There are some links on the Navarre Beach Marine Sanctuary Site to the Phase I proposal from the trustees. The project is not in that phase but I'm sure comments to the trustees in favor of inclusion of the reefs in the follow on phases would not hurt. This post on the NBMS site has more info on the early restoration projects, selection criteria, etc. There are also links for submitting comments.


----------



## need2fish

Stressless said:


> Mark - again I and Scaly Neck (Dean) are to help in anyway to support the offshore reefing project. You have my email and #, please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> CONGRATS on the Gulf Side permits!! In Dec it was somewhat up in the air.
> 
> :thumbup:
> Bob


10-4 Bob. I'll keep you posted fo sho


----------



## JD7.62

need2fish said:


> Sorry no fishing on the snorkeling reefs. Diving/snorkeling only. There is a separate project just submitted to NRDA (BP Oil Spill money) for reefs further out in Navarre similar to the nearshore sites in Escambia.


What law says this?


----------



## need2fish

At the federal level it's probably some CFR that gives the corps permitting authority to specify conditions in the permits.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

a reef in about 50 feet of water off of navarre beach would be great for Yak fishing. It is not likely that power boats would make that long of a run from P-cola or Destin pass to fish in 50 feet. The Yaks should have it to themselves most of the time.


----------



## JD7.62

There are no signs or anything posted at the EOP reef and I see people fishing and spearfishing it often, unless there are signs posted it just another artificial reef and will be fished I am sure.

I cant wait though I love snorkeling the EOP reef, by the time it warms up the growth on it should be great this year.


----------



## BlackJeep

need2fish said:


> Sorry no fishing on the snorkeling reefs. Diving/snorkeling only. There is a separate project just submitted to NRDA (BP Oil Spill money) for reefs further out in Navarre similar to the nearshore sites in Escambia.


Is this the start of a Santa Rosa Country LAARS?


----------



## need2fish

BlackJeep said:


> Is this the start of a Santa Rosa Country LAARS?


Similar but Escambia County LARS is further out. This is more similar to westernnost of the the two recently permitted nearshore (east and west of the pass within about 3 miles of shore) reef areas. I believe at least one of the Escambia Lars allows private reef deployment. These would not allow private deployment of reefs (although if fully funded from the BP related project it would be pretty much filled up.


----------



## dockmaster

I'm thinking Marine Sanctuary means look but dont touch or take, doesnt matter how you get there.....

enjoy

Billd


----------



## k-p

This is great news for the area! Thanks for moving this in the right direction. Feel free to let me know if there's anything I can do to support. Marine Sanctuarys will help benefit the reefs around them.


----------



## need2fish

k-p said:


> This is great news for the area! Thanks for moving this in the right direction. Feel free to let me know if there's anything I can do to support. Marine Sanctuarys will help benefit the reefs around them.


We are always looking for volunteers to help organize the run for the reef. If anyone is interested in that or just wants to be involved with the effort there is a monthly meeting in Navarre on last Monday of each month. Next one is Feb 27th (this coming Monday) 6:30 PM at the Best Western in Navarre (Hwy 98 just east of the bridge).


----------



## brtc

need2fish said:


> We are always looking for volunteers to help organize the run for the reef. If anyone is interested in that or just wants to be involved with the effort there is a monthly meeting in Navarre on last Monday of each month. Next one is Feb 27th (this coming Monday) 6:30 PM at the Best Western in Navarre (Hwy 98 just east of the bridge).


I had class and missed this meeting. Do you know when the next one is? I would like to get more involved in this. Thanks.


----------



## need2fish

brtc said:


> I had class and missed this meeting. Do you know when the next one is? I would like to get more involved in this. Thanks.


Meetings are last Monday of each month at 6:30 PM. 
You can email me at [email protected] or PM me here. We are currently in need of help in organizing our annual fundraiser - Run for the Reef 5K - no experience necessary.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Love to see these going in finally in my new backyard.

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/reefs-49719-reef-.html


----------

